# Kirstie Alley is fat again...



## shrikearghast (May 6, 2009)

I opened my home page today to find this article: http://omg.yahoo.com/news/kirstie-alley-yes-i-gained-83-pounds/22171?nc

Despite the fact that she's 58 (wow, that's really shocking to me), I still find Kirstie Alley very attractive. Does anyone know the location of any photos of the _newly_ fat Kirstie? I have plenty of her back in her Fat Actress days. She claims that she's the heaviest she's ever been now.


----------



## Blackjack (May 6, 2009)

shrikearghast said:


> I opened my home page today to find this article: http://omg.yahoo.com/news/kirstie-alley-yes-i-gained-83-pounds/22171?nc
> 
> Despite the fact that she's 58 (wow, that's really shocking to me), I still find Kirstie Alley very attractive. Does anyone know the location of any photos of the _newly_ fat Kirstie? I have plenty of her back in her Fat Actress days. She claims that she's the heaviest she's ever been now.



She's also said that anyone who likes her at this size (or the size she was at before) is a fucking freak that she wants nothing to do with.


----------



## T_Devil (May 6, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> She's also said that anyone who likes her at this size (or the size she was at before) is a fucking freak that she wants nothing to do with.



She's ugly. Not "unattractive", her looks are merely unappealing to me. No, to me, She's just plain ugly.


----------



## exile in thighville (May 6, 2009)

"Did you go right back to indulging in cakes and grape sodas the way you did when you gained weight the first time?"

_grape sodas_


----------



## troubadours (May 6, 2009)

i had to et WLS after i drank 1 carton of a can of grappe sodas.


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 6, 2009)

T_Devil said:


> She's ugly. Not "unattractive", her looks are merely unappealing to me. No, to me, She's just plain ugly.



She's beautiful, and attractive, and her looks are totally appealing to me... always has been. However, if someone called me a "freak", looks be damned, I'd have to say get away from me


----------



## TraciJo67 (May 6, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> She's also said that anyone who likes her at this size (or the size she was at before) is a fucking freak that she wants nothing to do with.



When did she say this? Do you have a link?


----------



## T_Devil (May 6, 2009)

undrcovrbrothr said:


> She's beautiful, and attractive, and her looks are totally appealing to me... always has been. However, if someone called me a "freak", looks be damned, I'd have to say get away from me


You and I agree to disagree. I see her, all I see is her shitty attitude towards herself, people who are like her and people who _would_ like her if only she wasn't such a bitch.


----------



## T_Devil (May 6, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> When did she say this? Do you have a link?



I'm interested too. I just want to confirm my deep disliking of her. If such quote doesn't exist... I still won't like her for a variety of other reasons, but it won't be for something she didn't say.

I only like to hate people based on the facts.


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 6, 2009)

T_Devil said:


> You and I agree to disagree. I see her, all I see is her shitty attitude towards herself, people who are like her and people who _would_ like her if only she wasn't such a bitch.



Ahh, and I cannot disagree!!! The physical attractiveness does not ever make "shitty attitude" and real, 100% "bitch" feel right- I know, because she's still teaching in Massachusetts!!! ROFL

We totally agree on that!!


----------



## mossystate (May 6, 2009)

shrikearghast said:


> Despite the fact that she's 58 ...



Pretty much all I ever need to read from you.


----------



## Blackjack (May 6, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> When did she say this? Do you have a link?



I think it was when she was doing Fat Actress... I can't pull up a link right away, because it's about six years ago now, but I'll do a bit of digging. I believe I actually saw the article linked from here. Well, the old boards, at least.


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 6, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Pretty much all I ever need to read from you.



OUCH! She shoots, she scooooores! Repped.

Upon further review, "despite" is a bad word to use, but we all have our foibles... I'm not immune


----------



## TraciJo67 (May 6, 2009)

I did a bit of digging. What she says is a huge, stinking pile of steaming turds, but I don't think it's specifically calling fat admirers freaks. Here's what I found (from a People Magazine interview, before she lost the weight the first time):

_*
You did tell Oprah that you aren't having sex. What's with that?* That's true. I'm not going to have sex while I am fat. That's one thing you won't see me doing ever while I'm fat. I'm sort of inhibited and shy anyway. I'm not the girl who comes out and does a pole dance for the dude. It's probably not right. I should probably be happy with the way I look and happy with the way my body is and happy that someone would want to have sex with me, but I'm not. The next time I have sex, I'm going to tell you about it and I want it reported in the magazine. [laughs]_

But worse than that, by far, is this:

_*What do you think when you see yourself naked?* I don't think fat is pretty. If I saw some big fat leopard walking through the jungle, I'd start laughing. Or if I was at the races, I saw some 150-lb. greyhound running against the other lean greyhounds, I'd start laughing too. It doesn't seem very natural. It doesn't look healthy. It doesn't look sleek or stealth. It looks funny. I think that's why people through history laugh at fat people. They're round and funny-looking. I'm funny-looking.

*You are not very politically correct.* I never wanted to be the role model. I was just saying I had a great time getting fat. But now that I'm fat, I'm not having a great time looking at my fat. Now it's time to lose it. When I was on Oprah, she said that at her heaviest she started to have heart palpitations. I thought maybe before I start having heart palpitations, I should lose the weight. Obesity is not a disease. But obesity can predispose you to diseases like diabetes and high blood pressure. It can predispose you to things you don't need. I was actually inspired when I was just on her show and I saw her. She looks like she's 35 years old, and she's skinny, and I just looked at her with a fine-toothed comb to see if she had done any surgery, and I don't think that she has. I was really scrutinizing her and I thought, "Damn, buddy, you look good!" She really did inspire me. And I quit smoking, by the way. I thought that in my near future I am going to have to start working out really hard and be really active, so I quit. Actually, I did Oprah's show and stayed in Chicago for four days. The next day after Oprah's show, I stayed in bed in the hotel and quit smoking._


OK, yeah. Fuck you and your fat ass, Kirstie.


----------



## Tooz (May 6, 2009)

Alley is a terrible bitch. I'd love it if she woke up one day weighing 500 pounds, simply because I know that would be her worst nightmare it seems like.


----------



## TraciJo67 (May 6, 2009)

Tooz said:


> Alley is a terrible bitch. I'd love it if she woke up one day weighing 500 pounds, simply because I know that would be her worst nightmare it seems like.



I'd just sentence her to spending a month in the slums of Mumbai. No money, no credit cards, no personal trainer or chef or maid or access to anything at all that she can't beg, borrow, or steal. She'll lose weight all right ... and might just gain a bit of perspective for when her whiny, entitled ass is back in her zillion dollar mansion and she can snap her fingers for Chez Servante to whip her up a ginormous cake and a jug of grape soda, stat.


----------



## T_Devil (May 6, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> OK, yeah. Fuck you and your fat ass, Kirstie.



My sentiments exactly.

I loved it when she said:
_I quit smoking, by the way. I thought that in my near future I am going to have to start working out really hard and be really active, so I quit. Actually, I did Oprah's show and stayed in Chicago for four days. The next day after Oprah's show, I stayed in bed in the hotel and quit smoking.
_
Yeah, you know how I quit smoking? I ran out of money in my budget to buy them. Stayed in bed you say? Hmm, might be the reason your fat? maybe a little?


----------



## sugarmoore (May 6, 2009)

shes hotter and better fat...have you seen her ass? SWEET!


----------



## mossystate (May 6, 2009)

undrcovrbrothr said:


> However, if someone called me a "freak", looks be damned, I'd have to say get away from me



Just look at it as a foilble.


----------



## GutsGirl (May 6, 2009)

She looks okay bigger in the linked article, but I dunno, I just googled pictures of her from the first time when she was big, and I have to say that I don't think her face looks very pretty when she's chubbier. I'm not sure if this is because she doesn't gain weight very attractively on her face (I know that fat women generally look younger, but it almost makes her look older), if her weight has just yo-yo'd a lot, or if it's just because she looks so unhappy. Probably a combination of all three.

As for Alley's opinions on fat, she has a right to feel how she feels about her individual weight and how attractive or unattractive she personally finds it (and of course we have the right to disagree), but it sounds like she is a person who maybe did laugh (to herself privately, not necessarily insulting someone to their face) at fat people when she was skinnier, and now that she's turned into the very thing she finds amusing in a ridiculous way, she resents it because it seems like the joke's on her. She probably thought people _were_ laughing at her behind her back, and it must have hurt, I'm sure. So I feel sorry for her, because that must be a very insecure feeling; I know I've felt it often myself. 

That being said, if she really does feel like the above, I can't imagine that doing _Fat Actress_ was very emotionally or mentally healthy for her.


----------



## T_Devil (May 6, 2009)

GutsGirl said:


> I feel sorry for her, because that must be a very insecure feeling; I know I've felt it often myself.


I'm sorry you've felt that way, but I know what you mean.

I don't pity her though. There are people out there that have it a lot worse than she does. In the bigger scheme of things, there are better people more deserving of sympathy, empathy and pity. Kirsty Ally is not one of them.


----------



## cupcakediva (May 6, 2009)

Kirsties just miserable because she cant make up her mind what she loves more her cocaine or her food shes as phony as a 3 dollar bill her attitude is just as smelly as my grandsons poopy diaper! she needs to work on her people skills stat


----------



## LoveBHMS (May 6, 2009)

shrikearghast said:


> I opened my home page today to find this article: http://omg.yahoo.com/news/kirstie-alley-yes-i-gained-83-pounds/22171?nc
> 
> *Despite the fact that she's 58 *(wow, that's really shocking to me), I still find Kirstie Alley very attractive. Does anyone know the location of any photos of the _newly_ fat Kirstie? I have plenty of her back in her Fat Actress days. She claims that she's the heaviest she's ever been now.



OMG...no way. You mean that female is allowed to be old AND attractive? You're kidding!!! Wow!

On behalf of all older women everywhere, THANK YOU for saying we can still be attractive even when we are (euuwwww) OLD.

I see this as quite simple. She does not think fat is attractive. She does not like it on herself or others. She is 100% entitled to think that way. The only thing she is NOT entitled to do is to insult FAs, because for some men and women, a larger body is sexually arousing and I don't want anyone calling me a freak due to my particular fetish/preference/orientation/etc.


----------



## GutsGirl (May 7, 2009)

LoveBHMS said:


> I see this as quite simple. She does not think fat is attractive. She does not like it on herself or others. She is 100% entitled to think that way. The only thing she is NOT entitled to do is to insult FAs, because for some men and women, a larger body is sexually arousing and I don't want anyone calling me a freak due to my particular fetish/preference/orientation/etc.



This, totally. Finding fat personally attractive on oneself or others is a matter of preference, but insulting what someone else likes isn't cool.

*But...*

I mean, discovering the world of FA-dom was shocking enough for me. My mom still hasn't understood it yet and her reactions are much the same as Kirstie Alley's, to be completely and brutally honest. 

I just think this is societal conditioning rather than any genuine hatred, contempt, or malevolence towards BHM/BBWs, or FAs, so I can't condemn Kirstie for her attitude. My mom is a BBW and she does not understand how or why a guy would be attracted specifically to a very large woman. She thinks that fat is a physical flaw to be overlooked by a loving partner, not something to be embraced and sexualized. Believe me, hearing this from my mom made me very, very sad, more than I can say. 

So I can understand where Kirstie Alley is coming from. And I sympathize with it.


----------



## prettysteve (May 7, 2009)

I just love Kirstey Alley's sexy no-neck and double chin in this photo.It really makes my toes curl.... 

View attachment alg_kristie_alley.jpg


----------



## C Side BBW Lover (May 7, 2009)

Great VidCap of Kirstie.

Despite her feeling "humiliated" because she is so big (her words), I can't help but admiring her and her beuaty---to me, she is nothing but hot! Say that she is a bitch if you must, and deal with her feeling that anyone who is attracted to her at her current weight is a weirdo, but if she weren't a weight-conscious celebrity, or if she could just attend a single BBW Bash, I think she'd get an idea of how utterly desirable she is, looking the way she does right now.

I guess it took a lot of courage for her to appear on 'Oprah' recently, but not for the right reasons.

She's earned her kudos in this life. She is talented and beautiful. If she can accept herself in her larger form, and disseminate that new self-image to the world, the cause of BBWs everywhere will have advanced 1,000-fold.

You go, Girl!


----------



## mossystate (May 7, 2009)

C Side BBW Lover said:


> I think she'd get an idea of how utterly desirable she is, looking the way she does right now.



Or, she could see that there are men who are hot for her bod as it is right now, and she could think that was wonderful and makes her feel great...and still want to lose weight. Of course some would still think she was a ' sell-out ', even if she got her head screwed on straight. A greater wish is that she sees the beauty in any body...and still gets to have the one SHE wants. Now, she still might enjoy a Bash...as a smaller person.


----------



## exile in thighville (May 7, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> When did she say this? Do you have a link?



i don't have a link on hand but she did say this on letterman or leno or somesuch and used the word freaks



Tooz said:


> Alley is a terrible bitch. I'd love it if she woke up one day weighing 500 pounds, simply because I know that would be her worst nightmare it seems like.



would be a lot of people's worst nightmare



mossystate said:


> Pretty much all I ever need to read from you.



shock here is not _omg old person is sexy_ but _omg someone outside my personal range is sexy_ stop scandalizing yourself


----------



## katherine22 (May 7, 2009)

shrikearghast said:


> I opened my home page today to find this article: http://omg.yahoo.com/news/kirstie-alley-yes-i-gained-83-pounds/22171?nc
> 
> Despite the fact that she's 58 (wow, that's really shocking to me), I still find Kirstie Alley very attractive. Does anyone know the location of any photos of the _newly_ fat Kirstie? I have plenty of her back in her Fat Actress days. She claims that she's the heaviest she's ever been now.



Can we get rid of ageism???? Think about who you are going to insult first then write.


----------



## TallFatSue (May 7, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> She's also said that anyone who likes her at this size (or the size she was at before) is a fucking freak that she wants nothing to do with.


This reminds me of a quote by Groucho Marx, that he would not want to join a club that would have him as a member. He meant it as a joke, but for many people it becomes a self-fulfilling prophecy. I've seen more than a few women, fat or thin, in dead-end relationships or no relationships. She would would not want to date anyone interested in her because she's not good enough, and if a man is interested then he must not be good enough either. One such woman was rude enough to question how someone as fat as I am managed to find such a great husband! Um, possibly because I have many redeeming qualities? I'm not a bitch, for starters. Well, maybe I am a bitch sometimes, but in a GOOD way. 

Well, she dug her own pit. Let her wallow in her self-pity.


----------



## darthplump (May 7, 2009)

katherine22 said:


> Can we get rid of ageism???? Think about who you are going to insult first then write.



I think shrikearghast is only saying she looks younger, cuz she does. She is yummy.


----------



## TraciJo67 (May 7, 2009)

Insulting what someone else likes is about as OK as insulting what someone is. In other words, both are reprehensible. I don't understand the mentality that gives her a free pass to make rude remarks about how unattractive fat is, so long as she leaves the FA's out of it. 

I get that she's insecure. And sure, she has a right to her feelings, as self-centered and indulged and deluded as they are. And they are. If the worse thing in her life is 83 pounds of unwanted body fat, then she's lived well. I pity her, because what she's said about herself (and about other fat people) translates to an observable inability to see the world from a broader perspective, and to find her place in it minus the palpable sense of entitlement. 

Stop the presses. Kirstie Alley gained 83 pounds. 






GutsGirl said:


> This, totally. Finding fat personally attractive on oneself or others is a matter of preference, but insulting what someone else likes isn't cool.
> 
> *But...*
> 
> ...


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (May 7, 2009)

how did she gain all her weight? did she eat her career or something?


----------



## snuggletiger (May 7, 2009)

prettysteve said:


> I just love Kirstey Alley's sexy no-neck and double chin in this photo.It really makes my toes curl....



Thats the prettiest she's been she should just embrace it and move forward.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (May 7, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> Here's what I found (from a People Magazine interview, before she lost the weight the first time):
> 
> Obesity is not a disease.


at least she got that part right.
but as for the rest of it...yeah, i wanna call the men in white coats on her.


----------



## TraciJo67 (May 7, 2009)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> how did she gain all her weight? did she eat her career or something?



I think that she ate your tact, Justin. Went from 125 to 225 in a day


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (May 7, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> I think that she ate your tact, Justin. Went from 125 to 225 in a day



I read that for like a minute over and over until I literally found myself mouthing "I see what you did there" at the computer screen.


----------



## TraciJo67 (May 7, 2009)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I read that for like a minute over and over until I literally found myself mouthing "I see what you did there" at the computer screen.



Well, if she ate *my* tact, she'd be about the size of a house. Her own.

BRB. Anyone got a plane I can borrow?


----------



## mossystate (May 7, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> shock here is not _omg old person is sexy_ but _omg someone outside my personal range is sexy_ stop scandalizing yourself



...it is _almost_ cute when you do this...stop leaving your blinders on when you navigate amongst other human beings


----------



## fatgirlflyin (May 7, 2009)

sugarmoore said:


> shes hotter and better fat...have you seen her ass? SWEET!




I have to disagree. I feel that she was much more attractive at a smaller weight. Maybe its because she doesn't like herself now and that's showing through, but I found her much prettier when she was thin.


----------



## Tooz (May 7, 2009)

She's not pretty, period.


----------



## TraciJo67 (May 7, 2009)

Tooz said:


> She's not pretty, period.



sez you...


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 7, 2009)

I wonder what her fat 'Veronica's Closet' co star, Kathy Najimi, thinks of all the stuff she says?


----------



## Victim (May 7, 2009)

Kathy Najimi is hot, Kirstie is not. This is one of the simple facts of the universe you discover shortly after the reduction of energy gradients and whatnot.


----------



## Chuggernut (May 7, 2009)

There is your body and how you handle it. Clearly she had issues to deal with.


----------



## katherine22 (May 7, 2009)

TallFatSue said:


> This reminds me of a quote by Groucho Marx, that he would not want to join a club that would have him as a member. He meant it as a joke, but for many people it becomes a self-fulfilling prophecy. I've seen more than a few women, fat or thin, in dead-end relationships or no relationships. She would would not want to date anyone interested in her because she's not good enough, and if a man is interested then he must not be good enough either. One such woman was rude enough to question how someone as fat as I am managed to find such a great husband! Um, possibly because I have many redeeming qualities? I'm not a bitch, for starters. Well, maybe I am a bitch sometimes, but in a GOOD way.
> 
> Well, she dug her own pit. Let her wallow in her self-pity.


 
Please Oprah Winfrey resign. You are a caricature of yourself while dragging your tired old weight issue for mass consumption one more time. Oprah, instead of having on your show Kirstie Allie some tired old has been, bring on a group of fat women of achievement who love themselves and help provide the girls of America a broader definition of beauty and self-acceptance.


----------



## Chef (May 7, 2009)

For some odd reason, when I read Kirstie Alley... I think vulcan ears...


----------



## Tooz (May 7, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> sez you...



YEAH, well... I AM RIGHT! *balls fists, throws tantrum*


----------



## GutsGirl (May 7, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> Insulting what someone else likes is about as OK as insulting what someone is. In other words, both are reprehensible. I don't understand the mentality that gives her a free pass to make rude remarks about how unattractive fat is, so long as she leaves the FA's out of it.



Well, I think that she could have phrased what she said differently, but she has just as much right to not find fat attractive as an FA has to find non-fat non-attractive, IMHO. I agree that it is wrong to insult someone's appearance to their face or insult someone's preferences... and it is close-minded to find *all* fat (or *any* amount of fat) unattractive on *all* people (though I think, as a rule, saying "I don't generally find a lot of fat on women/men attractive" is similar to saying "I don't generally find thin women/men attractive").

But where I think her comments crossed the line is saying that "I think that's why people through history laugh at fat people. They're round and funny-looking. I'm funny-looking". It smacked of a level of self-hatred that again, I can't help but pity. 



TraciJo67 said:


> I get that she's insecure. And sure, she has a right to her feelings, as self-centered and indulged and deluded as they are. And they are. If the worse thing in her life is 83 pounds of unwanted body fat, then she's lived well.
> 
> ...
> 
> Stop the presses. Kirstie Alley gained 83 pounds.



Well, she could find it very physically debilitating, not to mention emotionally upsetting. I mean, if I gained 83 pounds, suddenly or slowly, I would find it extremely physically debilitating (not to mention debilitating to my wallet; I'd need to get new clothes). 

Maybe it makes her body hurt and she can't deal with it, I don't know. That is part of the reason why my mom has such a hard time with the idea of FA-dom, because her extra weight makes her body hurt, especially her knee. 

I just think there is a middle ground between Kirstie Alley saying that she finds fat people "funny" (in a risible way, which is an insulting thing to say) and the FAs on here saying that she should totally accept and embrace her fatness (though I understand why they say that). I mean, if she doesn't want to be fat, she doesn't have to like it or want to remain so, though I think it is wrong to insult FAs or people who enjoy being fat and are comfortable in their bodies. Different strokes for different folks, you know?


----------



## Paquito (May 7, 2009)

Her remarks about fat people being funny looking and that people who are attracted to fat have to be crazy were completely out of line.

We get it, you hate your body. But believe it or not, not every fattie agrees with you, Alley. Either learn to love your plus size bod or STFU* and try something else.

I am SO sick of hearing about her "weight battle." You wanna lose weight? Fine, go for it, more power to you. Hell, if it meant you stopped mopping around all the time with your "woe is me, I'm fat" attitude, I'd buy your Jenny Craig myself.

*If she can't lose the weight, then she can just do this step.


----------



## Jack Secret (May 7, 2009)

I would swear that a fat woman's face always looks so youthful and has that glow. Her weight gain has done none of this for her. How would swear it makes her look 20 years older than she is.

Maybe it's just me.

--c


----------



## Paquito (May 8, 2009)

Jack Secret said:


> I would swear that a fat woman's face always looks so youthful and has that glow. Her weight gain has done none of this for her. How would swear it makes her look 20 years older than she is.
> 
> Maybe it's just me.
> 
> --c



I really think that it all has to do with her self perception. Doesn't matter if someones 100 pounds or a 1000, self-loathing is ALWAYS unattractive.

using all caps makes me feel like I'm screaming


----------



## mossystate (May 8, 2009)

Now we are getting into how shiny a coat is on a woman. Tell me when her teeth are inspected...I might need a drink.


----------



## Les Toil (May 8, 2009)

Yeah, I saw where she gained a bunch of weight again. I've never known of anyone I've hated and empathized so equally. I guess I hate her more because she seems to be getting off on doing this publicly. 

What an odd life she's embraced in her later years.


----------



## Captain Save (May 8, 2009)

I didn't see her on Oprah; watching the suffering of celebrities who cannot deal with weight gain in Hollywood is a waste of my time. I will admit that in past years I enjoyed watching her characters on television and in movies, but the basic characters were all the same: wired and a little frantic when presented with a situation they couldn't control. As a real person, her words hold no credibility; they are for purposes of publicity in grocery store magazine interviews, not for being socially productive or promoting anything positive. My only concern is that her interviews may feed negative self perceptions in young BBW who might be prone to believing what they read in these types of magazines, making life a little harder not only for the young ladies in question but the FAs who are out there looking for their companionship.


----------



## Russ2d (May 8, 2009)

sugarmoore said:


> shes hotter and better fat...have you seen her ass? SWEET!



I agree!! 

She has the potential to be a gorgeous super fatty... but that will never happen (for long) because she is a complete jackass who is molded like putty by the hollywood "freaks" around her. If it was IN over in plastic world (Hollywood) to have only one foot you'd see her running to the nearest surgeon and then calling Oprah to book an appearance the next day- what a pathetic and soul-less tool.


----------



## Russ2d (May 8, 2009)

> My only concern is that her interviews may feed negative self perceptions in young BBW who might be prone to believing what they read in these types of magazines, making life a little harder not only for the young ladies in question but the FAs who are out there looking for their companionship.



Yup, just another drop of water in the sea of this crap that's out there.




> I guess I hate her more because she seems to be getting off on doing this publicly.



Yes, her need for attention is annoying. Like many Hollywood types she lives in a state of unreality. Does she really think she is important to the "world"; that the "world" is watching her every move and applauding her every step? Just so ridiculous

It's sad to say this but I will not be surprised if in the near future we read about her tragic death.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (May 8, 2009)

Russ2d said:


> the "world" is watching her every move and applauding her every step? Just so ridiculous



I don't know about applauding it, but here we are discussing it, so, in a way, this is going exactly as she had hoped if the whole attention deal is what she craves.

Really though, she should think of her enlarged ass as a floatation device because it's keeping her in the public eye.


----------



## Big Beautiful Dreamer (May 8, 2009)

I must say, in the photo on the cover of People, she looks good, and healthy, and natural, rockin' the sleveless V-neck dress and blond hair. She's not usually on my radar so the last picture I saw of her before Jenny Craig was that one of her striding along in a black top and long black skirt looking very unhappy.

I think she looks very good in the cover shot, but you can tell she's not happy. She's having trouble using the word "fat," for one thing, and she says she doesn't go out much when she's feeling "overweight" and "schlumpy."

Personally, I think she looks better in the cover photo than she did in the cover photo inset of her at her skinniest.


----------



## luvfanny (May 8, 2009)

#1: She's naturally sexy to me
#2: She's physically more so fat
#3: She's got no indepence with her bowing to the thin model ideal
#4: She's a bitch cause she refused to play the character Savik in Star Trek III


----------



## Miss Vickie (May 9, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Now we are getting into how shiny a coat is on a woman. Tell me when her teeth are inspected...I might need a drink.



Don't forget her long and shiny tail! You can't judge a woman entirely until you talk about her tail. 

Ugh.

In all seriousness, *snort*, Kirstie Alley seems like a self hating narcissist. Skinny or fat, employed or not, she really just doesn't like herself, and yet seems so self absorbed and self focused it's enough to make me ill.

You know what, Kirstie? Why not take some of that energy and help someone who needs it. Like young widows in India who are forced to live in seclusion, eating only rice once a day, with their heads shorn, because of their f'd up patriarchal society. Or young girls elsewhere living under Sharia law, who must cover up before going out, who can't go to school, express an opinion or even laugh in public. Or .... I think you get my meaning.

In short, look outside yourself, woman. Aren't you bored with all your psychodrama? I know I am.


----------



## Jack Skellington (May 9, 2009)

I have no opinion of her other than I found her character on Cheers to be so incredibly dull and uninteresting. Wasn't really all that crazy about Diane either but at least the character had spunk and an actual personality. Now, Lilith was my favorite. I thought she was just the coolest. That is until they had her go nuts. Ruined the show for me and I kinda lost interest after that. 

Ah, well.


----------



## GoldenDelicious (May 9, 2009)

Please all of you Kirsty haters give her a break. I think anyone who says, if you find me attractive there is something wrong with you, then it is a sign of their own insecurity and a sign of the fat phobic times we are living in. She works in an industry where she gets slaggged off and turned down for jobs if she doesn't look hollywoods idea of perfection, and lets face it it's size zero! Her poor body image is not a personal attack on every fat person alive. I pitty her if she doesn't think she is fancied or attractive with a bit of fat on her bones. Even though sexually she is not my type, I think she is very attractive. Society is to blame for her self loathing so we should give her some understanding not bad energies.


----------



## mossystate (May 9, 2009)

GD, many people understand the complicated issues surrounding such turmoil. Some of us just believe that, at some point, a bit of personal responsibility needs to enter the mix, in terms of what is said...and the others you are hurting. I will agree that some will only ever see, " she is hotter bigger "..." she is hotter smaller ". Ugh.


----------



## slrm2m (May 9, 2009)

LoveBHMS said:


> I see this as quite simple. She does not think fat is attractive. She does not like it on herself or others. *She is 100% entitled to think that way. The only thing she is NOT entitled to do is to insult FAs*, because for some men and women, a larger body is sexually arousing and I don't want anyone calling me a freak due to my particular fetish/preference/orientation/etc.



I agree that her self loathing is her perogative. The depths of that self loathing is pretty profound, since she extends it to anyone that might desire her when she is in a less than "perfect" state (as she has internalized from the culture). 

I absolutely feel compassion for her. She is the typical North American woman, struggling to find her value and claim her power beyond the celebrated "sitting pretty" act that still values women for how they look, rather than who they are.

I hope she finds freedom from this self hating obsession one day. Perhaps getting fat again is a good thing that has happened to her. Maybe she will be able to embrace this opportunity to explore what her self hate is really about and move through it and beyond it to really living.


----------



## snipermb435 (May 10, 2009)

Well, morning everybody, and happy mothers day to all mothers here on Dimensions. Well, in reguards to Ms. Kirstie Alley, you look great at your new expanded size, but please stop whinning (spelling?) lol) we could care less, but we are all intrigued about weight gain, well i know i am. but great bod, just less complaining about it.


"as if she is going to read this"


----------



## Blackjack (May 10, 2009)

snipermb435 said:


> Well, morning everybody, and happy mothers day to all mothers here on Dimensions. Well, in reguards to Ms. Kirstie Alley, you look great at your new expanded size, but please stop whinning (spelling?) lol) we could care less, but we are all intrigued about weight gain, well i know i am. but great bod, just less complaining about it.
> 
> 
> "as if she is going to read this"


----------



## mossystate (May 10, 2009)

And here I was going to post my own lil picture...conveying my feelings for that post.

sniper...lift your head out of the pail of fat...once in a while


----------



## snipermb435 (May 10, 2009)

mossystate said:


> And here I was going to post my own lil picture...conveying my feelings for that post.
> 
> sniper...lift your head out of the pail of fat...once in a while



hostility, excellent, so freedom of speech is not aloud, huh, constitution says i can, and for the matter what is wrong with the post?


----------



## mossystate (May 10, 2009)

snipermb435 said:


> hostility, excellent, so freedom of speech is not aloud, huh, constitution says i can, and for the matter what is wrong with the post?



Funny, isn't it, how hostility comes in so many flavors. 

As for the whole freedom of speech thing?...you are soaking in it.


----------



## snipermb435 (May 10, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Funny, isn't it, how hostility comes in so many flavors.
> 
> As for the whole freedom of speech thing?...you are soaking in it.



lol, yeah it does, lol, 
soaking, well not sure bout that, being british doesnt really count.


----------



## mergirl (May 10, 2009)

snipermb435 said:


> Well, morning everybody, and happy mothers day to all mothers here on Dimensions. Well, in reguards to Ms. Kirstie Alley, you look great at your new expanded size, but please stop whinning (spelling?) lol) we could care less, but we are all intrigued about weight gain, well i know i am. but great bod, just less complaining about it.
> 
> 
> "as if she is going to read this"


So much i 'could' say.. but all i SHALL say.. is that it is NOT mothers day for ALL dimmers!!


----------



## Miss Vickie (May 10, 2009)

snipermb435 said:


> Well, morning everybody, and happy mothers day to all mothers here on Dimensions. Well, in reguards to Ms. Kirstie Alley, you look great at your new expanded size, but please stop whinning (spelling?) lol) we could care less, but we are all intrigued about weight gain, well i know i am. but great bod, just less complaining about it.
> 
> 
> "as if she is going to read this"



Is English your first language?


----------



## snipermb435 (May 10, 2009)

Miss Vickie said:


> Is English your first language?



yes, but i have dislexia, not something i really wanna share but, it will help you all understand why i miss spell and such, i can spell very well, just my brain doesnt always wanna, i have that issue, where i look at a word and my brain see's it but put's a very close word in it's place, darn brain! 

and apologise, i forgot it is mothers day at different times of the year for people, usa is today. sorry folks.


----------



## GoldenDelicious (May 10, 2009)

snipermb435 said:


> yes, but i have dislexia, not something i really wanna share but, it will help you all understand why i miss spell and such, i can spell very well, just my brain doesnt always wanna, i have that issue, where i look at a word and my brain see's it but put's a very close word in it's place, darn brain!
> 
> and apologise, i forgot it is mothers day at different times of the year for people, usa is today. sorry folks.


That's true, in the UK mother's day is in March, it is usually around the 22nd or 23rd. Mothering Sunday, it always falls on the Sunday after my mums birthday which is on the 20th. My mum passed away 2 and a half years ago so I find march a little tough to take. The shops are full of Mother's day gift ideas and cards and banners everywhere. I've never talked about this on Dimensions and don't want to go into any details but I just want to say a wee message to all of you Amercans (or anyone else for that matter) who have lost their mothers and thinking about them today. To quote Mitch Albom, Death ends a life, not a relationship. I wish you well and fond thoughts of our mothers xx


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (May 10, 2009)

Please dont apologise, or feel you have to apologise for your dyslexia Sniper. I understood what you meant in your post, and, yeh it probably did seem slightly distasteful to some, or not on target for the way the discussion had bended, but dont worry, your opinion is yours  Im sure Miss Alley would hate that you love her bod, but you love it and thats that  Enjoy her fat days Sniper, Im guessing they wont be around much longer, but hey, the pics always will be


----------



## Miss Vickie (May 10, 2009)

snipermb435 said:


> yes, but i have dislexia, not something i really wanna share but, it will help you all understand why i miss spell and such, i can spell very well, just my brain doesnt always wanna, i have that issue, where i look at a word and my brain see's it but put's a very close word in it's place, darn brain!



Okay, that explains a lot. I just have a hard time understanding what you're trying to say, what with the lack of periods and capitalization and such and all the oddly spelled words. I -- quite literally -- get a headache reading your posts. I want to read them, to understand them, but I just have a very hard time. 

Just so you know, we have a cool spell check feature that's automatic on our posts here. Anything underlined in red is usually a misspelled word (though not always). So that may help you get past your misfiring brain.


----------



## Tracii (May 10, 2009)

She is on the new People or one of those type magazines this month.


----------



## TraciJo67 (May 10, 2009)

snipermb435 said:


> yes, but i have dislexia, not something i really wanna share but, it will help you all understand why i miss spell and such, i can spell very well, just my brain doesnt always wanna, i have that issue, where i look at a word and my brain see's it but put's a very close word in it's place, darn brain!
> 
> and apologise, i forgot it is mothers day at different times of the year for people, usa is today. sorry folks.



Just out of curiosity, have you ever heard of that website freaksafari.com? You know, the one where people plan to troll on other message boards?


----------



## Santaclear (May 10, 2009)

She was great in _Alien._


----------



## Jack Skellington (May 11, 2009)

Santaclear said:


> She was great in _Alien._



Sigourney Weaver was in Alien. Kirstie was in Star Trek II: The Wrath of KHHHAAAANNNNN!!!!


----------



## abel (May 11, 2009)

Tooz said:


> Alley is a terrible bitch. I'd love it if she woke up one day weighing 500 pounds, simply because I know that would be her worst nightmare it seems like.


I wonder if it is really a nitemare for her. I get the impression she's fine with it and is just being un-PC for fun. She is a funny humourous person. Fat Actress was a riot, she is cool with portraying herself like that.


----------



## stan_der_man (May 11, 2009)

Kirstie Alley has the name recognition. All she would have to do to reinvigorate her career is improve her attitude some, accept herself at whatever weight she is, and go take some acting lessons.


----------



## Blackhawk2293 (May 11, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> OK, yeah. Fuck you and your fat ass, Kirstie.




An alternate spin on Kirstie's getting fat again is that she could be attention seeking! It seems like the only way that she can restart her career and stay in the spotlight.

also known as "gaining some rolls to get some roles!" After all, the diet industry would love her now that she's fat again and can be used as a marketing example.


----------



## Tau (May 11, 2009)

In my opionion she got fat as a publicity stunt. Alley's career has been dead for a while and getting fat got her massive media attention last time so she's trying it again. What always gets me is the obsenely large amounts of money hollywood people are paid - and most of them are just so unbearably stupid. She's a very silly, sad creature in my opinion and honestly I think she is the epitome of not-hot right now.


----------



## Tau (May 11, 2009)

fa_man_stan said:


> Kirstie Alley has the name recognition. All she would have to do to reinvigorate her career is improve her attitude some, accept herself at whatever weight she is, and go take some acting lessons.



I don't agree. Hollywood does not like fat. Fat people don't get roles unless they are playing fat people. Simply put that means fat people in hollywood don't get work. To keep earning in that world you've gotta stay thin. Playing the fat card, like she's doing right now, only works for so long then dwindles away. The money only keeps pouring in if you look like a starvation victim from Ethiopia. There are fat individuals who stand out - but even they've slimmed down to almost nothing just so they can stay in the industry. She needs to improve her attitude as a person, definitely, but I also think that she really needs to get over being a starlet cos I know of hardly any fat, older women who are any kind of a success in that world.


----------



## Blackhawk2293 (May 11, 2009)

Tau said:


> In my opionion she got fat as a publicity stunt. Alley's career has been dead for a while and getting fat got her massive media attention last time so she's trying it again. What always gets me is the obsenely large amounts of money hollywood people are paid - and most of them are just so unbearably stupid. She's a very silly, sad creature in my opinion and honestly I think she is the epitome of not-hot right now.



The only way she could get famous from that again is if she gained so much weight that she could make a natural footprint on the Hollywood Walk of Fame. Now that will spark a few imaginations! LOL!!


----------



## snipermb435 (May 11, 2009)

Miss Vickie said:


> Okay, that explains a lot. I just have a hard time understanding what you're trying to say, what with the lack of periods and capitalization and such and all the oddly spelled words. I -- quite literally -- get a headache reading your posts. I want to read them, to understand them, but I just have a very hard time.
> 
> Just so you know, we have a cool spell check feature that's automatic on our posts here. Anything underlined in red is usually a misspelled word (though not always). So that may help you get past your misfiring brain.



I am sorry, I didnt mean to give you a headache, not my intention, I shall take the time, slow down and explain what i really mean in the future, hopefully avoiding this. And i decided from now on, i shall reply in ms word 2007 which highlights or under scores the f****d up words and then copy and paste, helps everyone then.

and should i post in future and a word has all the right letters in but a few or single might be in the wrong place, it is because my fingers are moving so fast i accidently hit the wrong key first. slow down I hear ya saying.


----------



## snipermb435 (May 11, 2009)

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Please dont apologise, or feel you have to apologise for your dyslexia Sniper. I understood what you meant in your post, and, yeh it probably did seem slightly distasteful to some, or not on target for the way the discussion had bended, but dont worry, your opinion is yours  Im sure Miss Alley would hate that you love her bod, but you love it and thats that  Enjoy her fat days Sniper, Im guessing they wont be around much longer, but hey, the pics always will be



Thank you, well I felt I had to explain myself so people would understand. Yeah, I know, if I could retract the statement I would, dunno what I was thinking that night. lol, yeah, I agree she probably would hate that, but hey, free country, well usa is anyway,lol. been to long since i was in england to remember if good ole england is or not, lol. 

I have been meaning to ask you, i lived in Petersfield 50 miles south of england born in Hastings though. In relation to that where are you? just trying to figure out where ya mean by the midlands, lol, have no idea.


----------



## snipermb435 (May 11, 2009)

Tau said:


> In my opionion she got fat as a publicity stunt. Alley's career has been dead for a while and getting fat got her massive media attention last time so she's trying it again. What always gets me is the obsenely large amounts of money hollywood people are paid - and most of them are just so unbearably stupid. She's a very silly, sad creature in my opinion and honestly I think she is the epitome of not-hot right now.



i agree to some extent, but I was talking to my mum last night and i asked her what she thought of the whole thing, and this is how she put it to me.

Well as you know she was the rep for Jenny Craig and as such you was forced to weight herself every day infront of her or some other health nut and people would come and ask her how many colories did you eat what did you have for breakfast, lunch dinner etc. and so after her year contract with them and losing her 75 pounds or whatever weight it was, she said hey know ones watching so i can eat what i want. 
Apparently according to my mum cause she read the people magazine with her on the front, Kirstie loves sugar, rice, pasta, basically the most fattening foods. So i guess she secretly wanted to be fat again, and yes she did it probably as publicity stunt to get money, her career is in the toilet, maybe this is a way to get her face in the newspaper again.

I said, well yeah i agree, but why get fat?

My mum said, well we all have are ways of being notcied, guess thats her way.

and we left it at that.


----------



## T_Devil (May 11, 2009)

snipermb435 said:


> yes, but i have dislexia, not something i really wanna share but, it will help you all understand why i miss spell and such, i can spell very well, just my brain doesnt always wanna, i have that issue, where i look at a word and my brain see's it but put's a very close word in it's place, darn brain!



I have dyslexia as well. Doctors tell me I have a PROFOUND form of dyslexia in math called Dyscalculia. That coupled with Attention Deficit Disorder and Clinical Depression, I'm a real mess.

I tend to over compensate for my Dyslexia with excessive punctuation and capitalizing words in a sentence. I have a spell checker in my browser to get around spelling errors.

Dyslexia sucks. People think we see shit backwards. We don't. It's retrieval of information that's the problem. It's like an old computer that can save files, but saves them in folders that are not easily found.


----------



## prettysteve (May 11, 2009)

Kirstie has some sexy phat cankles. Kind of remind me of the cankle on a piece of KFC chicken that I was eating last night.:eat2: 

View attachment article-1023635-017463F600000578-837_468x737.jpg


----------



## Miss Vickie (May 11, 2009)

snipermb435 said:


> I am sorry, I didnt mean to give you a headache, not my intention, I shall take the time, slow down and explain what i really mean in the future, hopefully avoiding this. And i decided from now on, i shall reply in ms word 2007 which highlights or under scores the f****d up words and then copy and paste, helps everyone then.
> 
> and should i post in future and a word has all the right letters in but a few or single might be in the wrong place, it is because my fingers are moving so fast i accidently hit the wrong key first. slow down I hear ya saying.



Thanks for being careful, snipermb. Since all we have to use is the words typed in order to understand each other, I think it's one of those courtesy kinds of things. Anything worth saying is worth saying carefully.

Oh and by the way, as far as I'm concerned, use all the curse words you want (others may think differently). Provided, of course, that they're spelled correctly. 

As for Kirstie and the compassion others have shown her since she struggles with the same anti-fat bias against women that most of us live with, I'm afraid I have compassion fatigue. She has every advantage known to her (like Oprah), has put herself out there as some sort of expert (to a lesser degree, but also like Oprah) and is trying to make a buck (again!) with her struggle. When someone goes out there in such a narcissistic "Look at me! Look at me!" kind of way while claiming to hate themselves, I'm sorry. I get bored and disgusted. There's just so much more to life, and she could be using her fame for a much higher ideal, rather than trash talking fat people and FA's. Her behavior is juvenile, and far below a woman of her age. She's acting like a teenager, for heaven's sake. Get some therapy, get a life, get a hobby, or something. But this is ridiculous.


----------



## snipermb435 (May 11, 2009)

T_Devil said:


> I have dyslexia as well. Doctors tell me I have a PROFOUND form of dyslexia in math called Dyscalculia. That coupled with Attention Deficit Disorder and Clinical Depression, I'm a real mess.
> 
> I tend to over compensate for my Dyslexia with excessive punctuation and capitalizing words in a sentence. I have a spell checker in my browser to get around spelling errors.
> 
> Dyslexia sucks. People think we see shit backwards. We don't. It's retrieval of information that's the problem. It's like an old computer that can save files, but saves them in folders that are not easily found.



i prolly have that math problem aswell, but i really dont care, got a calculator and so i am happy, lol, but i could have not said it any better than what you did, it is nice to relate to a subject that many people dont have a clue about. but hey, not judhing here, there just less informed or have never heard about it.


----------



## snipermb435 (May 11, 2009)

Miss Vickie said:


> Thanks for being careful, snipermb. Since all we have to use is the words typed in order to understand each other, I think it's one of those courtesy kinds of things. Anything worth saying is worth saying carefully.
> 
> Oh and by the way, as far as I'm concerned, use all the curse words you want (others may think differently). Provided, of course, that they're spelled correctly.
> 
> As for Kirstie and the compassion others have shown her since she struggles with the same anti-fat bias against women that most of us live with, I'm afraid I have compassion fatigue. She has every advantage known to her (like Oprah), has put herself out there as some sort of expert (to a lesser degree, but also like Oprah) and is trying to make a buck (again!) with her struggle. When someone goes out there in such a narcissistic "Look at me! Look at me!" kind of way while claiming to hate themselves, I'm sorry. I get bored and disgusted. There's just so much more to life, and she could be using her fame for a much higher ideal, rather than trash talking fat people and FA's. Her behavior is juvenile, and far below a woman of her age. She's acting like a teenager, for heaven's sake. Get some therapy, get a life, get a hobby, or something. But this is ridiculous.



You are most welcome, glad I could help. yes the words we put here convey to others what we mean, say etc, and if we get it wrong we sound like arseholes, i know, i did. 

Well i appreciate the critique on swearing, I know by being british and a past sailor i can swear pretty darn good, but not the point, online and in public I am carful wheat I say, because who knows, i could offend someone greatly by a simple word like fuck, and of course childrens ears.

Kirstie, well there you have it, I actually am running out of compassion for her myself, as you said, use what you got, she has acting skills so she should be able to get back in the game and make another movie for some money. but she doesn't, oh well, she'll eventually get it I suppose or maybe not, for me, let her do as she pleases, I like her body, but not the false and demeaning attitude she uses against us large people or fa's as you said. oh well, let it continue.


----------



## cupcakediva (May 13, 2009)

shes just unhappy if she wasnt whining about her weight shed be whining about being older in hollywood and probably being the new ad chick for botox, facelifts etc


----------



## stan_der_man (May 15, 2009)

Tau said:


> I don't agree. Hollywood does not like fat. Fat people don't get roles unless they are playing fat people. Simply put that means fat people in hollywood don't get work.
> ...



That isn't necessarily true Tau... or at least doesn't have to be. Oprah had higher ratings when she was heavier. Star Jones has basically vanished into obscurity since she's lost weight, the same with Delta Burke. There have been notable fat actresses and actors such as Nell Carter and others. Arguably, yes they played "fat characters" but being fat people to begin with, how would they play "thin characters"?


----------



## mergirl (May 16, 2009)

cupcakediva said:


> shes just unhappy if she wasnt whining about her weight shed be whining about being older in hollywood and probably being the new ad chick for botox, facelifts etc


Oh i saw the begining of a really shit film with her in it where she plays a hollywood writer who doesnt get their scripts published because all the agents are like the girl from legally blonde. It was a bit like fat actress the movie cept it was about ageism not sizeism. Anyway, it was the worst thing i have ever seen and was a rip off of both Cyrano de Bergerac and roxanne and it made me want to kill my tv so i turned it over. I still think Kirsty Alley is pretty hot though..i remember liking her in "Look who's talking". I know she wasn't fat in that movie but i have spectacular 'fat dar', so knew it would just be a matter of time!!


----------



## Prince Dyscord (May 16, 2009)

Kirstie Alley makes me sick nowadays. I understand that not everyone wants to be fat and I can accept that. But I read the story in people and at 160 something lbs she was talking about how unattractive she is and blah blah blah. If you absolutely hated being fat then why did you call attention to it with the whole Fat Actress thing a few years back?

The most ironic thing about this whole thing is that she looks a hell of a lot better with curves. That's not the FA in me talking either. 

The whole "Anyone who likes me at this size is a freak" comment doesn't help her case in my eyes either. 

So you're fat again. Boo hoo hoo. At this point it's just another play for attention and I just don't care anymore.


----------



## jewels_mystery (May 18, 2009)

I used to love her and she is a beautiful woman. I just wish she would find some peace and love herself the way she is.


----------



## Les Toil (May 19, 2009)

Whoa! Those are some pretty thick ankles! You go girl!


----------



## mithrandirjn (May 19, 2009)

She's completely allowed to her opinion on her appearance, but the whole "people who think this looks good are freaks" thing is just ridiculous.

I'd have zero problem with her saying "I don't understand how anybody could find this body type attractive" or something along those lines; again, she'd be entitled to her opinion. But don't give me crap about being a "freak" because some people are open to women of more sizes than just "actress weight". 

I don't hold it against anyone who thinks that, for their health, they need to lose weight, or whatever like that. Some people just aren't meant to be big, it doesn't work for them.

But considering she gained EIGHTY THREE(!) pounds, and that this has happened to her before, maybe Ms. Alley should start considering that maybe, just maybe, she's predisposed towards being big?


----------

